# Fellow Ode Brew Grinder



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Yet another Kickstarter from Fellow:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/fellow/ode-brew-grinder-cafe-performance-for-your-countertop/description

64mm flat burrs vertically mounted (I think), can't grind fine enough for espresso, for $229

Seems like a hit with 1,000+ backers already


----------



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

Have to admit, it is very aesthetically pleasing compared to most grinders.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Didn't go for looks did they lol.

Cant see what this does differently to the Niche.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Lots of talk about grind distribution, but of course absolutely no hard data. The bigfoot type character is very apt, everyone 'knows' what it is, but no one can show it to you.

Nevertheless, if it works reasonably well & is available in 230VAC, there's not much else with flat burrs in that price range.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Jacko112 said:


> Didn't go for looks did they lol.
> 
> Cant see what this does differently to the Niche.


 It looks different and is mooted to be cheaper in the domestic market.


----------



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

Jacko112 said:


> Didn't go for looks did they lol.
> 
> Cant see what this does differently to the Niche.


 It's about a third of the price of a Niche. They're not really competing for the same demographic in fairness.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

https://coffeehit.co.uk/collections/electric-coffee-grinders/products/fellow-ode-brew-grinder

Due in October. Will be waiting for Hoffman's review but potentialyl interested in this.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

I find myself interested in this too. A few "reviews" (merchant product ads) are popping up now. Nothing really to learn from them except maybe getting a better idea of the form factor etc.











Machina Espresso also listing these for October, sure I've seen elsewhere too.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Bump.

Missed this and liking the look, quietness and features of the ode.

Noticed in an article mention of fellow potentially developing espresso upgrades

https://dailycoffeenews.com/2020/01/20/the-ode-brew-grinder-from-fellow-cruises-past-1-million-on-kickstarter/


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Mixed bag of first impressions from people now recieving units on Kickstarter, -ve's include coil wine, the grind cup fins and static (i take this with a pinch of salt).


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

catpuccino said:


> Mixed bag of first impressions from people now recieving units on Kickstarter, -ve's include coil wine, the grind cup fins and static (i take this with a pinch of salt).


 Thanks. I must look a bit deeper. Probably wait for Hoffman anyway.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Had a read, the humming when not in use would for sure annoy me. Hopefully something they can sort out.

The dial range seems overly wide also with less refinement in the more common brew method areas.

As an alternative the Wilfa uniform feels a more proven contender ATM. Although noiser (100 dB) compared to the ode at circa 60dbs.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

edit, I was wrong on noise levels, Hoffman video showed the uniform was approx 80db, same as Niche Zero.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

fatboyslim said:


> https://coffeehit.co.uk/collections/electric-coffee-grinders/products/fellow-ode-brew-grinder
> 
> Due in October. Will be waiting for Hoffman's review but potentialyl interested in this.


 Well.....here it is my friend:






If what he says is accurate about not going fine enough for a 1 cup v60/aeropress, it's an epic fail for something exclusively targeting the filter range.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Rapid said:


> Well.....here it is my friend:
> 
> If what he says is accurate about not going fine enough for a 1 cup v60/aeropress, it's an epic fail for something exclusively targeting the filter range.


 It's almost impossible to believe that this is the case, I brew 1 cup V60 at the coarsest grinds I use a lot of the time & use the same setting for larger brews too.

However, it would seem strange to make a home grinder that can't grind fine enough for moka/Aeropress/Clever/small French press. It seems odd that a review would even suggest the product achieves its basic function if so & that the video would last longer than a minute. How can you also deduce that it grinds, " as well as the best in the price point", if you can't adjust it to a suitable range ("1" being too coarse for a mug of drip coffee)?

"the grind doesn't seem to have a ton of fines, *or have too many large boulders..*." this is the same thing as grinding too coarse, which is his criticism.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

MWJB said:


> How can you also deduce that it grinds, " as well as the best in the price point", if you can't adjust it to a suitable range ("1" being too coarse for a mug of drip coffee)?
> 
> "the grind doesn't seem to have a ton of fines, *or have too many large boulders..*." this is the same thing as grinding too coarse, which is his criticism.


 I assume he's purely talking about the uniformity of the grind?

When he talks about other things in it's price point, he's clearly talking about the Wilfa Uniform. He also said he's going to make a comparison video between the two which I'm really looking forward to. Just before I pulled the trigger on my Uniform I came across this and it made me think twice. The deal breaker was that it looked like it would have poor availability in the UK market. Nevertheless, I'm looking forward to seeing how they compare from his point of view. We already know how high he rates the Uniform so I have a feeling this Ode is on a hiding to nothing at this point.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Rapid said:


> I assume he's purely talking about the uniformity of the grind?
> 
> When he talks about other things in it's price point, he's clearly talking about the Wilfa Uniform. He also said he's going to make a comparison video between the two which I'm really looking forward to. Just before I pulled the trigger on my Uniform I came across this and it made me think twice. The deal breaker was that it looked like it would have poor availability in the UK market. Nevertheless, I'm looking forward to seeing how they compare from his point of view. We already know how high he rates the Uniform so I have a feeling this Ode is on a hiding to nothing at this point.


 He makes no determination on the grind quality. If he knows what it is, why not just say?

The Wilfa Uniform is mostly uniform because it has a sticker on it saying "uniform". It's a great grinder at its price point, it has a good range (say 18-30 out of 40 for a 1 mug V60, depending on your regime), it's very clean in use & has good dose consistency. But it does nothing unusual in terms of grind distribution, it's comparable to a Niche (I have both).

I think I've already seen as much as I need to in terms of comparison in Hoffmann's video relating to the more important things (dose consistency & useful adjustment range.).

Edit: Wilfa Uniform dose consistency from 10 consecutive doses, had to restart the grinder for #5:

Setting W'bean Dose out 
24 14.20 14.19
28 14.24 14.08
30 14.09 14.20
27 14.16 14.30
30 14.14 13.99
31 14.20 14.30
30 14.24 14.16
29 14.23 14.40
29 14.14 14.14
29 14.24 14.33


----------



## tambu (Sep 7, 2015)

It highlights an obvious problem with the "I can say what I want, it's Patreon funded" mantra. He's too powerful, and coffee is too small a world. He secured it in the UK as a pre-release, which is already a bit iffy if you want to maintain the "independent" facade. I've always given JH the benefit of the doubt, as he seems like a reasonable fellow, I always liked his old blogs and reddit, and I'm a very long standing SM customer (who I've always found great). But... this review is problematic. He won't outright say "it's pants, don't bother until they revise it" even though it's writ large in subtext, and the best possible reason for that is that the obvious (and based on his review likely superior) competitor is available to buy from his webshop. He should probably have skipped reviewing this, if that's the case.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

tambu said:


> It highlights an obvious problem with the "I can say what I want, it's Patreon funded" mantra. He's too powerful, and coffee is too small a world. He secured it in the UK as a pre-release, which is already a bit iffy if you want to maintain the "independent" facade. I've always given JH the benefit of the doubt, as he seems like a reasonable fellow, I always liked his old blogs and reddit, and I'm a very long standing SM customer (who I've always found great). But... this review is problematic. He won't outright say "it's pants, don't bother until they revise it" even though it's writ large in subtext, and the best possible reason for that is that the obvious (and based on his review likely superior) competitor is available to buy from his webshop. He should probably have skipped reviewing this, if that's the case.


 He's done a few videos before to address some of these points. He did the one about 'punching down'. Presumably this doesn't fall into that category as he put it paraphrasing 'it's only on kickstarter to create a hype job'. He also did the one about everyone has to make their own mind up whether his reviews are bias.

Personally I just think this is his opinion. I think he's already a massive success without needing to care about selling a few more wilfa's and trashing the competition. That's just my opinion. A large amount of coffee, both method and taste is subjective so just because Hoffman says it's so, doesn't make it fact. I hope I'm not doing him a disservice there.

As I said I'm looking forward to his Uniform comparison. Maybe he'll get the kruve out. At least some stuff that makes it a bit more objective.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Rapid said:


> When he talks about other things in it's price point, he's clearly talking about the Wilfa Uniform. He also said he's going to make a comparison video between the two which I'm really looking forward to.


 At this risk of sounding crazy by talking to myself......here's the video Hoffman promised. He does indeed get the Kruves out too!


----------



## veveveve0 (Oct 30, 2017)

Thought it was a bit rich in this video how he says he won't include Baratza products as he's currently doing a small giveaway of them, but he's featuring the Wilfa heavily (his main criticisms of which seem to be superfluous scales and chipping paint, which are conveniently not included in the version square mile sells).


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

I think it must be made clear that his version where a pre production unit, some of the issues he found isn't there on the production units.

I have gotten one while I wait for another [better] grinder, it's not really messy at all, it has almost no retention after a few knocks with the "bag shaker"

The can't grind fine enough for 1 cup v60 Is only if you brew one cup like he dos with his flowrate. If you don't it's not an issue I can easily get 4min brewtime with the right technique if that is what I want.

I have few points I find could be better the lid on the catch cup is really badly designed... But Fellow has already made it clear that in the next version that will be updated. Fellow is also looking at making it possible to grind finer, that is perhaps the second issue the third issue is the idle noise that they also told they would try to solve.

Everything else work perfectly fine especially taken the price into consideration.

What I think is a big selling point for this, is that there will be multiple burrs to chose from on the long run making it a great choice. Right now you could also toss in a pair of SSP burrs the same as the Option-O and at a very attractive price.

Sure it ain't no EK or Nautilus not even by a long stretch, don't expect the clarity, sweetness nor flavour separation with any of the burrs but those grinders are also 8-10x more expensive that needs to be pointed out. For what this deliver at this price point is an achievement in it self.

I definitely think this is the best entry level brew grinder or the best brew grinder for people on a tight budget or for people who has strict space restrictions. I can only imagine it being better down the line.

Sure it has a few nitpicking annoying issues but this is to be expected with any new products especially at this price point.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

malling said:


> I definitely think this is the best entry level brew grinder or the best brew grinder for people on a tight budget or for people who has strict space restrictions. I can only imagine it being better down the line.


 Have you got/had the Wilfa Uniform? How do you think the two compare? As the Uniform is cheaper, presumably you think the Ode is better?


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Rapid said:


> Have you got/had the Wilfa Uniform? How do you think the two compare? As the Uniform is cheaper, presumably you think the Ode is better?


 Yes I have used the two Wilfa grinders.

I mostly find it better from a use perspective, as in the cup quality there isn't much difference between the two.

The catch cup design of the wilfa is annoying, messy and made of cheap materials vs a metal and magnetic catch cup that pour allot better and on the Ode the lid being the only real negative issue about it.

The Wilfa either come with a useless scale as a lid or a cheap thin plastic lid with poor fitting that rattles the ode lid although just being plastic fit with no issues.

I personally do not like the adjustment mechanism of the Wilfa, the only reason it can grind finer is because of the burrs eg. flat vs interlocking, yes it works but it does not have the tactile enjoyably feel of the Ode.

The paint chips on the Wilfa

The grinder is painfully slow in fact as slow as a handgrinder and the auto turn off features keeps on for ever vs the ode that is blazing fast and a auto shut off that actually works.

The burrs are mounted vertical vs horizontal, I vastly prefer the latter. It's dead simple to change burrs on the Ode because of the design choices they made.

The Ode will have multiple burrs to choose from down the line.

aesthetically the Ode its allot better looking.

So all things put together the Ode is a clear winner, having a grinder that is a joy to use is always a plus especially when you're going to use it multiple times a day.

The Wilfa get the job done, but that's about it as it's annoying to use if you want my honest opinion.

That said the Ode is not as enjoyable not as rigid as more expensive grinders, but at this price point it dos well.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

malling said:


> The grinder is painfully slow in fact as slow as a handgrinder and the auto turn off features keeps on for ever vs the ode that is blazing fast and a auto shut off that actually works.


 Thanks for the feedback.

I've never understood the point about speed (or lack of it) on the uniform though. Let's say it takes 45 seconds or so. Depending on which type of coffee you're making, surely prepping everything else takes longer....so why does it make any difference? If you have a quick process you'd do it first presumably?

If I'm making a v60 for example, I'll fill the kettle and it needs 3 minutes or so to boil so in that time I'll weigh my beans and grind them. They're always done well before I've sorted the filter out etc and the kettle is boiled.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Rapid said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I've never understood the point about speed (or lack of it) on the uniform though. Let's say it takes 45 seconds or so. Depending on which type of coffee you're making, surely prepping everything else takes longer....so why does it make any difference? If you have a quick process you'd do it first presumably?
> 
> If I'm making a v60 for example, I'll fill the kettle and it needs 3 minutes or so to boil so in that time I'll weigh my beans and grind them. They're always done well before I've sorted the filter out etc and the kettle is boiled.


 Listening to a cheap electric grinder isn't a particularly enjoyable experience, even less so if you're forced to listen to it for a whole minute. In the Wilfa case that's accompanied by a higher pitched noise that I find even more appalling. Another reason is that I live in a flat, in a relatively old building. Noisy equipment such as a grinder, is something you want to be as fast as possible, as you generally don't wanna bother your neighbours longer then absolutely necessary, especially if it's early in the morning.

usually i pour water in my kettle and start heating, while it heats i weight the dose and pour it into the grinder and prepping everything else, when the temp reaches 70c I hit the grind button I would then be ready to pour the dose into the brewer when the water is ready.

My kettle is relatively fast so it doesn't take 3min to heat the 500g I usually use.

Noice pollution is also something we shouldn't take as lightly as we tend to do. That's why I think a grinder should be quiet and quick as possible.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

In the grinder universe, the flat Wilfa isn't loud. It is a little higher pitch than the Niche.

I thought the RRP for the Ode was similar to the Wilfa flat? So, they're both cheap...and you can grind fine with the Wilfa.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

malling said:


> Listening to a cheap electric grinder isn't a particularly enjoyable experience, even less so if you're forced to listen to it for a whole minute. In the Wilfa case that's accompanied by a higher pitched noise that I find even more appalling.
> 
> Noice pollution is also something we shouldn't take as lightly as we tend to do. That's why I think a grinder should be quiet and quick as possible.





MWJB said:


> In the grinder universe, the flat Wilfa isn't loud. It is a little higher pitch than the Niche.


 I hadn't considered the noise aspect when I asked about grinding times. I agree with Mark, I don't think the uniform is loud either and definitely lower pitched than the cheaper Wilfa - that one doesn't sound nice. It's subjective of course.

I take the point though that in a flat I don't doubt that this is a much more significant factor than living in a detached house for example. We're very fortunate in that we don't have to consider that and therefore don't really notice it. When you have two kids under 6 as we do, you tend to become immune to noise pollution 😂

Worth pointing out to anyone reading this that the slower speed of the Uniform was a manufacturing decision as to (apparently) transfer less heat to the coffee. Jury is out on whether it actually makes any difference to the taste.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I live in a flat too. I and my neighbours have kitchen appliances, vaccuum cleaners, door bells, showers, drills, clunky doors, loud voices, some have dogs and/or children. My neighbour makes the most noise plugging things in/out of the wall sockets in our adjoining kitchen wall. A Wilfa flat, or a Niche doesn't register compared to these. A Sette, or a De Longhi KG79, well they even perturb me 

On most, non timed grinders, there's no auto-off. Even if a Niche finishes grinding first, it doesn't turn off until you turn it off. In the same vein, the Wilfa flat can be turned off before the auto-off engages. Swings and roundabouts. Wilfa flat is a bit slow, but this was declared from the outset, no one should be surprised by it.

All that said, it's nice to have options & the Ode provides that for drip brewing.


----------

